# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  What supplements/ foods/ herbs do you take that you FEEL works?

## Fiskevatten

What supplements do you guys take that actually make you feel different?
It can be that you feel energized, happier, stronger, hornier, cum more, less sick, sleep better, less knee pain, anything.
What do you take that you can vouch for yourself if someone asked.

This can be pure bro-science and/ or backed by actual science.
Natural remedies, foods and herbs are welcome.

All supplements you need a prescription for is not included, as well as illegal.
Needs to be accessable for all.

- I sleep better on Zink (high doses seem to help with acne).
- Usually never get a cold on L-Glutamine.
- Caffeine has actually started to get me tired, BUT Caffeine Anhydrous seems to work better for me.
- Creatine blend works better for me than creatine mono to feel "fuller".
- Pro-biotica blend helps remove my occasional stomach cramps.
- Combination with green tea and lemongrass tea (+honey) calms my insides, feel "cleaner".
- Peanuts make me hornier (probably fat intake).

That is my go!

Thought that this could be a great occassion for others to test something new and share experiences.

----------


## Fiskevatten

> Mucuna Pruriens gives me the feel goods
> Tongkat Ali aka Longjack makes me slightly more aggressive 
> Both seem to have a positive effect on libido. Spontaneous boners are a thing, even for this 50+ year old dude with those.
> 
> Shilajit gives me a bit of energy. It seems like I can get a few more reps when I use it.
> 
> Turmeric and glucosamine for achey joints.
> 
> Saw palmetto, stinging nettle root, pygeum all help with me bph.


Awesome! The first 2, what doses are you using if you don't mind me asking?

Pygeum is something I've wanna try, but I've heard you walk around dripping pre-cum all the time...(?)

----------


## Fiskevatten

> 1/8 teaspoon of each is roughly 250mg. I will use one or the other or both 3 to 5 times a week, usually mixed in with protein drink.
> 
> I've not had that effect with pygeum but maybe it is dose dependent?


Thank you! Will buy and try that from today.

Can be, Pygeum is in the "Cum holy grail" mix for more cum that is extremely talked about online.
That is where I saw it mentioned.
I've tried that myself without the Pygeum, but I got no effect haha

Red Ginseng worked for a week or two on the climax, but gone after that.

----------

